# Shooting causing pain!



## Apex Predator (May 8, 2008)

All right folks, this is a new one on me.  I was shooting my 52@27 Hill about 2 weeks ago and felt something give in my shooting hand.  It feels like I strained a tendon or something.    The pain wasn't too bad, but enough to let me know I had over done it.  I was forced to cut my shooting way back from my daily pleasure.  I  have been shooting just a few arrows on most days now.  The pain persists in my hand and goes up through my wrist into my forearm, but is slowly getting better if I don't shoot much.  I am forced to take a deeper hook on the string and keep a little curl in the back of my hand to be able to shoot at all.  Anyone have this kind of injury?  What was your experience?  I realize most of you folks aren't doctors, and am not looking for medical advice.  Thanks!


----------



## notnksnemor (May 8, 2008)

I think it's the Hill.
Give it away before it really hurts you...

Take some time off shooting and let it heal. Even shooting a little can aggravate it and extend the healing process.
JMHO


----------



## ChrisSpikes (May 8, 2008)

Marty, take some ibuprofen.  At least it'll help you finish out hog season.  Then you can take a break from shooting, maybe build some more bows.
Chris


----------



## RogerB (May 8, 2008)

Unfortunately, this is how mother nature tells us we are aging. At the risk of giving backdoor medical advice, I have found if I don't warm up first, slight pulls are common in my body.


----------



## Al33 (May 8, 2008)

I feel for you Marty. I still have not got anything done about my hand problems and it is getting worse. Not saying your problem is like mine, just that I hate not being able to shoot like I want to and it has definitely affected my marksmanship.

My problems are Dupretrens cysts and a trigger finger and only surgery will correct them. Perhaps yours is just a strain and will heal with a little rests, I sure hope so.

I will likely end up selling my heavier bows and replace them with lighter ones which also means all my heavy spined arrows will need to go as well.

I wish you the best with this and hope all is well real soon.



> Unfortunately, this is how mother nature tells us we are aging.



That's the truth for sure and it sure is hard to take.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 8, 2008)

Maybe it helps just to talk about it?  This morning before work I just had to shoot a few, and the pain was less noticeable.  Thanks for the support!


----------



## John Cooper (May 9, 2008)

marty is getting old ......LOL.....


----------



## robert carter (May 9, 2008)

It`s the Hill bow...send it to me. RC


----------



## whitetailgitr (May 10, 2008)

i had a very bad injury when i first got my bow it was set on 71 pounds and i was out shooting and i heard something pop and pain shot through my shoulder and i couldnt move it i thought it was dislocated cause it was just hanging there and if i moved it it hurt like crazy but i iced it and it was like new but now it feels like im drawing back 40 pds. when its at 71pds. cause i shot it so much so i dont think ill get injured from it for a while but im still young but i feel like a old man alot of the time cause i play basketball around here alot showing all the brothers how a white boy plays my joints just ache im gonna take a break from it for a while


----------



## Apex Predator (May 10, 2008)

I'm only 26 guys!  I feel old when climbing out of bed in the morning, but after I get my joints moving I'm fine.  I think I'll get past this pretty quick.  I was just wondering how many others had experienced this.  According to the same post on the big boards, many have experienced this.  I think I'll just take it easy for a while.


----------



## John Cooper (May 12, 2008)

uuuummmm 26 man marty i hope it aint cloudy down there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## die_dunkelheit (May 13, 2008)

*shooting style?*

Do you shoot with a glove, tab, thumb ring, or a release?


----------



## Apex Predator (May 14, 2008)

Glove.  My hand has been getting better, but I miss shooting every day or twice a day.  I've been limiting my self to a few broad head shots most mornings.


----------

